# Displayport oder DVI-D für 120 / 144hz bei 1.440p Auflösung?



## Vyy (30. November 2016)

*Displayport oder DVI-D für 120 / 144hz bei 1.440p Auflösung?*

hi

ich möchte mir einen neuen monitor mit 27 zoll und 1.440p auflösung bei 120 oder 144hz sowie g-sync zulegen.
sollte ich diesen mit einem dosplayport oder mit einem DVI-D kabel anschliessen? schafft displayport soviel hz bei dieser auflösung? wenn ich zb. ein nur 1 meter langes nehme?

und falls ich für 1.440p und 120 / 144 hz DVI-D benötige, kann ich dann die g-sync funktion meines neuen monitors nutzen, oder sollte ich dann einen günstigeren ohne g-sync funktion nehmen?

ausserdem habe ichgesehen, dass meine grafikkarte displayport 1.4 unterstützt, zu kaufen scheint es aber nur displayport 1.2 kabel zu geben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2016)

*AW: Displayport oder DVI-D für 120 / 144hz bei 1.440p Auflösung?*

DVI stammt aus dem Jahre 1999 und schafft maximal 7,92 GBit/s, der DisplayPort aus 2007 und schafft 25,92 GBit/s.

Welcher Standard glaubst du ist besser für hohe Auflösungen und Bildwiederholraten und neue Features wie etwa G-Sync geeignet? 


Der DVI stirbt wie sein Vorgänger VGA (bis auf wenige Spezialszenarien) aus. Die Anschlüsse werden komplett durch HDMI (für TV) und DisplayPort (für PC-TFT) ersetzt.
Eine GTX1080 beispielsweise hat schon gar keinen DVI-Port mehr.


----------



## Vyy (30. November 2016)

*AW: Displayport oder DVI-D für 120 / 144hz bei 1.440p Auflösung?*

doch die haben noch dvi:
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium + G-Panel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

also dieses kabel hier:
CSL - 1m Ultra HD Displayport 1.2v auf Displayport: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
wäre für meine zwecke geeignet? 144hz bei 1.440p?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2016)

*AW: Displayport oder DVI-D für 120 / 144hz bei 1.440p Auflösung?*

Jedes beliebige Kabel (mit den richtigen Endanschlüssen natürlich) tut es - die Kabel sind intern technisch alle baugleich da genormt (sprich das "UltraHD" und so weiter sind Marketingsprüche).

Es gibt wohl leider Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Kabeln (Schirmung usw.) so dass sehr hohe Datenraten bei sehr billigen Kabeln nicht immer funktionieren, grade bei längeren Kabeln. Dummerweise ist an der Kabelbezeichnung sowas nicht wirklich zu erkennen (da jeder mit seinen eigenen superturboultra-Marketingsprüchen um sich wirft). Das von dir gewählte sollte aber eigentlich zu den besseren Kabeln zählen (auch wenn es wohl schon nicht mehr so neu ist da der DP-Standard mittlerweile 1.3 ist, die neuesten Karten unterstützt sogar bereits 1.4).

Wie auch immer - 1440p@144Hz sollte kein Problem sein - das erfordert rund 13 GBit/s, der DP1.2 kann etwas über 17 GBit/s.

PS: Tatsächlich, der Port ist noch dran. Das analoge Ausgabesignal ist aber definitiv weg (sprich VGA ist weg und auch ein DVI/VGA-Adapter würde nicht mehr funktionieren).


----------

